# Great China's Malls



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Can anyone post the great China's malls pics here??? (Including Mainland China, Taiwan, Hongkong and Macao) Thanks...


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

I post some malls in Shenzhen China first...

*Shenzhen kingglory plaza*









*Shenzhen Citic Plaza*









*Shenzhen the Mixc mall*


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Shenzhen, China (under constructing)

JinDao Shopping Mal









Coco park

























Wanxin mall


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Shenzhen, China (under constructing)...

Central walk...


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

more Shenzhen the Mixc Mall...



China_winson said:


> *Shenzhen, China*
> *the MIXC Mall 万象城*


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Hongkong-apm



hkskyline said:


> More photos : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=284371


----------



## warnings (Oct 13, 2005)

Very nice i want to see more


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Great malls, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

I always thought it would be a cool job doing the Photoshop for these renderings.


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

still HK...


WANCH said:


> Some of HK's finest malls
> 
> Part-1: HK Island
> 
> ...


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

more Hk...Plaza Hollywood


hkskyline said:


>


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Taiwan...


pierre-laurent said:


> taipei101 mall
> (by pierre-laurent)
> 
> (by pierre-laurent)
> ...


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

More taiwan...

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=61755&page=2&highlight=taiwan+mall


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Taiwan...


LesterKao said:


>


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

more Taiwan...



LesterKao said:


>


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Shenzhen Citic Plaza
1








2








3








4








5.


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Shenzhen Kingglory plaza [1]
1. 








2.








3.








4.


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Shenzhen Kingglory plaza [2]
5.








6.








7.








8.


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Shenzhen Poly Cultural Centre
1.








2.








3.


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Mailand China's Malls: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=306118

Taiwan Malls: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=306659

Hongkong & Macau's Malls: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=306658


----------

